# Portugese Double Lever Corker



## Buffman (Nov 19, 2009)

I'm looking for a corker to bottle no more than two batches (<60 bottles) per year. I see most forum members lean toward preferring floor models. However, finewines.com, which many WMT members rave about, "highly" recommends a portugese double lever corker (http://www.finevinewines.com/ProdDetA.asp?PartNumber=4039).

This looks a little different than the italian models, such as at Northern Brewer. Has anyone used the portugese one recommended by finewines? It's a weekly special and I'm very tempted.


----------



## cpfan (Nov 19, 2009)

First, I'm one of the floor corker believers.

Second, how much wine do you drink? ONLY 60 bottles per year??

Third, answer this question to yourself only. How old are you?

Finally, will you be happy using #8 corks, rather than #9s? Because many people have trouble with #9s in hand corkers.

It's a poor picture of the corker, but that's the hand corker that I didn't like because it wasn't adjustable. But I have never used a hand corker for a full batch, so have no experience.

Steve


----------



## Tom (Nov 19, 2009)

Steve has it right. If only doing 2 batches (60 bottles) a hand corker is OK. Adjustable is better
BUT the double leaver I think is better than the single leaver What ever you get #8 corks will be easier that the #9 for insertion.


----------



## cpfan (Nov 19, 2009)

The single lever hand corker is for weight lifters and musclemen only. I suspect that doing thirty bottles with that would kill my hands.

Steve


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Nov 19, 2009)

I did 60 bottle all at one time with my old double lever and my arms hurt for days. but if that is all you will do in a year it will do fine.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 19, 2009)

I had both hand corkers and threw the adjustable 1 in the garbage. i liked the dbl Port. myself although Id never go back to it except for temporarily if my floor corker ever broke. I still have it just in case but its only for emergency!


----------



## TheTooth (Nov 19, 2009)

You can find great prices on floor corkers, so it seemed like a great investment to me. Unless you plan on doing 60 bottles this year and then never making wine again, I don't see how going cheap on this item saves you much in the long run.

I look at it like this. Let's say I'll only make 60 bottles per year, but I'll be making wine for the next 30 years. That's 1800 bottles of wine. If I spend $65 on a cheap floor corker, it'll be about 3.6 cents per bottle. For that I get a lot of convenience and I'm not going to be fighting a hand corker when I get older.


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Nov 19, 2009)

TheTooth said:


> I look at it like this. Let's say I'll only make 60 bottles per year, but I'll be making wine for the next 30 years. That's 1800 bottles of wine. If I spend $65 on a cheap floor corker, it'll be about 3.6 cents per bottle. For that I get a lot of convenience and I'm not going to be fighting a hand corker when I get older.



don't forget time. life is short. if you can save lots of time for little money. do it! although, i'm spoiled with my italian floor corker....


----------



## gonzo46307 (Nov 19, 2009)

I have no problem with my double handed corker. If you try to push the cork in one motion, you'll have problems. I kneel on the floor, hold the bottle between my knees, then set the cork by pushing the two levers almost horizontal with the floor, wait a breath, then push down on the levers and set the cork. You'll have a dimple in the middle of the cork, but it should be flush with the tip of the bottle.

Peace,
Bob

Edit: I use #9 corks


----------



## Wade E (Nov 19, 2009)

Yep, itll work, but a floor corker will work much better much faster making the experience worth the little extra $!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## outdoorsmadness (Nov 19, 2009)

i just bought a Portugese Double Lever Corker and i love it, i had no problems at all just a little dimpple in the corks, but that dosent bother me.


----------



## wines just fine (Nov 19, 2009)

For the difference in price I'd just go for the floor cork. For one thing, as others have mentioned, it allows you to use better corks. 

As they say... To die poor is unfortunate, to leave a lot of money is stupid!


----------

